# Ati HD 3450 driver



## m3869

I bought an ATi HD 3450 video card for duo display. I need help to install the driver. I am running on 10.5.4.
I can't find the correct driver to make it work. help! please


----------



## sinclair_tm

You can't add video cards to Macs like Windows. It has to be a made for Mac video card to work, and there isn't a Mac 3450 yet. And the drivers are part of the OS, as in Apple controls the drivers for video cards in Macs. ATI has sold Mac editions of a select few of their video cards, and they do have those drivers for download on their support site. But if you want to run two displays, all modern Macs can do that with the one video card they come with just by plugging a second monitor in the other port on the video card.


----------



## m3869

sinclair_tm said:


> You can't add video cards to Macs like Windows. It has to be a made for Mac video card to work, and there isn't a Mac 3450 yet. And the drivers are part of the OS, as in Apple controls the drivers for video cards in Macs. ATI has sold Mac editions of a select few of their video cards, and they do have those drivers for download on their support site. But if you want to run two displays, all modern Macs can do that with the one video card they come with just by plugging a second monitor in the other port on the video card.


thanks for your help.


----------



## skyakrep

thanks


----------

